# Golden blonde hair? anyone?



## mimi86 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love to achieve this hair color I thought I could get it by using a golden blonde 93? but it doesnt looks this light and orange tone  what can I do to achieve it? my actual hair color is golden blonde but not too light my natural hair is dark brown as in my avatar.xoxo


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had this hair color for most of my life.  I always used the L'Oreal Superior Preference 8G Golden Blonde.


----------



## mimi86 (Apr 16, 2011)

thankyouuu I will look for it 



 I bought a golden blonde number 9.3 but maybe my hair is darker and do not turns as light as this one I will see what can I do.


----------

